# GZK & Distance 20 m



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Heippa vaan taas kaikille ritsoista kiinnostuneille :wave:

I made this video when we had some snow left, now it is very rainy weather again.

More shooting with GZK Double Legs slingshot.

Bandset: 1 mm thick GZK, 15mm - 10mm, active length 14,5 cm
Ammo: 3/8" steel
Distance: 20 m (66 feet)
Targets: Plastic jars, size 50mm x 75mm (2" x 3")
Temperature: +2°C


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Niiiiice!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy As always!!


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Great shooting, man.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Impressive!!! .... as we have come to expect from you ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Man you have amazing accuracy!!!!! No matter what the weather is like.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

coco said:


> Niiiiice!





Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn buddy As always!!





AaronMB said:


> Great shooting, man.


Thanks guys :thumbsup:



Charles said:


> Impressive!!! .... as we have come to expect from you ....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles but because of this one extra shot I would say that this was just average good shooting 



Tag said:


> Man you have amazing accuracy!!!!! No matter what the weather is like.


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

Weather is what is but this is more fun when temperature is over +15°C .


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Great shooting. Does the cold affect your accuracy? Especially at such long distances?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow,impressive,really awesome.I'm glad u like GZK,lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MIsling said:


> Great shooting. Does the cold affect your accuracy? Especially at such long distances?


Yes, it's easier to shoot when fingers are not frozen.

Bands don't work as well as in warmer weather that's something what is easy recognize when distance is longer.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Oh Yeah!!!!


 :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

GZK-CHINA said:


> Wow,impressive,really awesome.I'm glad u like GZK,lol


Thanks, sometimes some frame/bandset combinations works very well,

this might be one of those


----------

